# Getting My Cafepress Shops Sales



## mattvogtproducti (Mar 24, 2013)

Well my questions is simple I have two shops on Cafepress and I have 0 sales I need some ways to get my stuff recognized and some sales in. I will point out my gay pride shirt get shared on a few lgbt facebook pages but, no sales. I also have really no money to advertise. I have a youtube channel but, that is really not driving traffic to my site. So I need some ways to get my cafepress shops noticed with little or no money.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Are you possibly charging too much for your products?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Get 1000 business cards, wear your product, go out and hand out the cards at events you think you might get some action. The cost is your time and about $50. 

There is no substitute for putting time into it. 

We have a store front and it took three years to get to the point where sales actually supported the location and that is with people walking by every day. 

Now, I won't say you can't make it on a shoestring but if you don't have cash to advertise then you have to do the free or almost free stuff and that requires legwork. 

It will come down to how bad do you want it. 

Good luck.


----------

